# Talon Falls haunt update



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I'm looking for an update on Talon Falls' haunt. I saw a post of the haunt had a fire and would like to know the last update on this.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There is an existing thread on this. Please look there for more information.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25777

I noticed that you've posted this question on a few forums. Glad to see you got an answer from FrontYardFright.


----------

